# I heart my dro's



## LEEQ (Jul 27, 2014)

There, just had to get that off my chest. I have an Electronica EL400 4 axis set on my mill. I just used it to find a circle center using three points( which was handy as I had to mill two flats on the stock to get it to sit right in the vise, so I couldn't use a 4 point method) I also used it to do two different bolt circles. I used the calculator for all my math too. I had the book out, but she's so easy to use I felt silly for breaking it out. The display led me through it by the hand. Things like this make me feel better about spending Dropro's money. Disclaimer: All claims made by Basement Hack, not trained professionals or salesmen.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 27, 2014)

Good to hear this, but I am missing something on the Title of this post?? 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Glenn_ca (Jul 27, 2014)

Just replace "heart" with a picture of same and all will be clear.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 27, 2014)

OK, that was easy. I Love my DROs it is. Thank-you.

 "Billy G"


----------



## LEEQ (Jul 27, 2014)

I would be the handsome devil in front of the EL400 display realizing that bright flash is why I stand behind the camera instead of in front of it. The other pics are my attempts at putting a super spacer together on the cheap. My bargain Grizzly rotary table coupled to cheap 3 jaw with an adapter plate made easy courtesy of the Dro. It will look much better with the allen head cap screws sitting in their counter bores. There were none in town so I used ansi specs to machine by. Here's hoping the hardware I find meets specs. With everything coming from china, who knows.


----------

